# Different versions of the same Vivaldi piece



## Hagel (Nov 20, 2017)

Good day.

I am a novice harpsichordist, and the first music that I've decided to learn is the continuo part of Vivaldi's Summer III presto.
However, there's a problem. The sheet music I got doesn't sound like the recording I have. Because of this, I've listened to a bunch of recordings, and the harpsichord plays differently in them. In the notes I have, during the opening the harpsichord plays the same 16th note based melody as the strings.
In the recording that I have, it plays some stacchato thing, and in another recording I heard on Youtube, it just taps a chord for like one eight note per measure.
Did the composer release different versions? Is there a legitimate one that's the proper way to play it?
Am I supposed to make up my own part within the harmony?

Please help me. I don't know anything about the baroque, or classical music in general. What's going on here?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

It sounds like the continuo part was written in shorthand, called figured bass. Thus, it can be interpreted loosely.


----------



## Hagel (Nov 20, 2017)

millionrainbows said:


> It sounds like the continuo part was written in shorthand, called figured bass. Thus, it can be interpreted loosely.


I suppose I'll make my own version for my own use, then. Apparently this is how it is in baroque land: Every performance is allowed to be different not only in dynamics and emphasis, but in the very pitches themselves.
I intend to stick to the established harmony, refrain from adding any dissonance, and write contrapuntally compared to the rest of the music, so that the part is distinct rather than blending in.

Thanks for your reply.


----------

